# Howdy all, looking for grinder that can run off 12v and isn't too big (mobile set-up)



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello,

So I've my home set-up sorted but I still have no grinder! I'll be running it off a battery!

Space is a concern but unfortunately I've no dimensions with me.

Anybody have an idea about this one? Brasillia about 150 euro?

http://www.donedeal.ie/cateringfittings-for-sale/coffee-machine-and-cofey-grinder/6505068

*worst case scenario we get a grinder to practice with and then another when hitting the road!

Many thanks,

your advice is much appreciated,

Philip


----------



## Joe the fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Go manual! Plenty of options vintage to modern, plenty of price ranges and no battery drain. Porlex is a good place to start but let us know budget, what your grinding for and how often and more suggestions will come


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd want something with a bit more adjustment on it than a porlex for the lever machine you have .

A good grinder is massively important , even more so for a lever machine .

So set s decent budget in comparison to what you spend on the machine .

Don't skimp on the grinder .....


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

I've an Izzo Pompei Dual Fuel spring lever beast. Manual is an option we'd consider, we hope to be trading for between 4 and about 8 hours on average. Not sure as to how much beans we'd be going through to be honest at this stage. Price range goes upto about €250, could be pushed for something lovely!

I'll have a goo now at different manual offerings.

Thanks again,

Philip


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are wanting to serve customers and a fair amount then a hand grinder will not be suitable time wise .

Something that portion controls for you , either electronically or via a doser would suit .

A hand grinder is too time consuming and too much effort for a commercial venture


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

As nice (and tiring/time-consuming) as it'd be to be grinding by hand, electric seems to be the way forward! Can I wire up most grinders to my 12 volt battery?

Am I right in thinking that something similar to a *Mazzer Super Jolly* is what I need? It seems to be a bit of an industry stardard, a little like the Fracino machines on mobile units.

Thanks,

Philip


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

You need an inverter, to run ~230v appliances off a 12v battery. Presumably the Izzo needs a 240v feed as well, even though it is duel fuel?

Sky's the limit with grinders, Super Jolly is a solid choice, Eurkea Mignon gets good reviews on this site, Anfims are pretty solid or of course the EK43


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'd go superjolly in that list , not sure the mignion would last 8 hours service , and you would be forever filling the hopper .....


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

How about a 2nd hand Mazzer Royal?


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

My Izzo is plugged into the mains for now until it's mobile and it'll be running on gas mostly. So inverter will be needed to run my grinder off my battery when it's going outdoors and into my mobile set-up.

Thanks for recommendations, will start researching!

Philip

p.s. Do you have a Mazzer Royal Garydyke1? What do you think of it? Are you getting rid of yours?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

yes i do -clues in my signature : )

its awesome and way superior to an SJ.

possibly


----------



## PhillyYasvilly (Jan 30, 2014)

Ha, it seems to be in your set-up in use at the moment. I doubt my budget can stretch to an amount that'l' make you want to part with it! What'd you be looking for it?

Cheers for your input, am scouring locally to find something I could maybe see this evening!

Philip


----------

